# Pics from last winter.



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

In preperation for this winter, I've been looking through some of last winter. Unfortunately I got sick of snow half way through last season, so I quit taking pics.

I thought I'd share what I had, and make my attempt to excite some people.

The first 2 pictures are taken through the same window at the same angle. In the 1st pic you can see part of the 6' fence behind the drift. The 2nd pic is about a month later with my coworker standing on about 3' of snow.

The 3rd pic is taken from the front window of our building. This was taken mid-late November. By March, that drift was within 5' of the building, and almost as tall as the eve's of the roof.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

whats all that white stuff? and i dont mean the clouds. thats more snow than we've probably seen in 2 years.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow those are some really amazing pictures...thankyou!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey 06 and Tim, that's what snow looks like when it stays on the ground!


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Believe it or not, those pics were taken before the drifts really started to grow.
As far as measurable snowfall, we don't get huge amounts, but the wind blows almost constantly, so I'll be plowing for hours after a crystal clear day.

We had a pretty bad winter last year. Probably the worst in 10 years, and I wouldn't be surprised if we had the same for the next 4 or 5 years.

Anyway, here's some more pics.

The 1st pic is of my 2 place ATV trailer. Unfortunately I couldn't get to it to move it. The following morning all you could see was the sides sticking out of a drift, and it was frozen solid. I managed to pull it out in March.

The 2nd and 3rd pic were taken a day apart out the same window. I hilighted the doghouse so you'd know what it was.

The 4th pic is looking out my garage. There is a road and houses 50yards away, and lost in the storm.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

those are great pics. have any wood stacked inside? im sure youd have to work for the wood outside after those drifts


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

o man... thats awesome. Where are you located? How many acres do u have there?


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Boss, Thanks. We have a covered stand on the front porch that'll hold 1/2 cord of wood, and a small rack inside that'll hold a days worth. Part of my children's chores is to make sure both are full every morning.

King, I'm located in Lyman WY with 2 acres.

Here's a quick pic of a windy day. Believe it or not, when you got out of the blowing snow, it was a clear blue sky.


----------

